# Simple System Feed



## vicksey (9 September 2011)

Ive read a lot of good things about the simple system feed range and a few friends have seen really positive changes with her horse since feeding it. However all the things I have read and heard are geared towards horses that are fizzy, stressy or temperamental, sensitive to sugar or laminitic? 

I have a laid back good doer who none of the above, and I wondered if anyone else had had success with simple system feeds for this type of horse and whether it provided your horses with sufficient energy levels for the type of work they do? I really like the idea of the SS feeds but worried it wont provide enough energy for my horse?


----------



## AngieandBen (9 September 2011)

If you have a laid back horse, then you have a laid back horse! nothing I've ever fed has made a difference to mine!  The fitter they are the more energy they have, so for me exercise is the key;  You could try  Low Cal balancer, although I have used SS feeds in the past I found them no better than some of the cheaper low sugar/low starch chaffs etc, and they are a pain to get hold of! 

Most leisure horses cope well enough on just grass and if you have a good doer I don't see the need to feed anything else


----------



## vicksey (9 September 2011)

Thank you   although a good doer he is fit and not overweight. He is ridden 5/6 times a week and does well on top spec comprehensive balancer and alfa a. I have found that other feeds (and we have been through a fair few over the years) have not given him the energy levels that he has on his current feed. Red cell has done the trick in the past for short term use.


----------



## fizzer (9 September 2011)

Red grass nuts are great from simple systems. they have 10% more energy than oats. There helpline is very good and they are not pushy.


----------



## 4x4 (10 September 2011)

Was just about to say that Fizzy.  Give them a ring, Jane does endurance and that is why she developed the feeds in the 1st place, you certainly need energy for that.  I use it and if you order enough they deliver, although if you want linseed the Charnwood works out cheaper.  Am currently mixing my own for each horse although some people wouldn't be bothered, I still feel it's better than feeding nuts.


----------



## sonjafoers (10 September 2011)

If you do a search on here you will find loads of posts about Simple Systems with very mixed reviews.

I was at a yard where SS feed was included in the price so I have used it - but with poor results I'm afraid. My horses started off eating it ok but soon went off it and were just pushing it around. I noticed very quickly that they lost something once they went onto it & I can't find the words to describe it - lets say 'bloom', so I put them back onto TopSpec Balancer which they were on originally and mixed this with the SS forage. They noticeably looked better once I'd done that but they lost energy and sparkle when ridden.

My friends ID cross who would eat anything wouldn't touch it and she had to buy in her own feed as he would leave it for days and not eat anything but his hay. I guess it's something to do with no molasses, low sugar etc etc which although is more natural it's not really more appetizing!

Interestingly I've just started mine on Pure Feeds which is a similar idea but with a lot less faff of soaking. Unfortunately the same thing is happening - it started well but 2 weeks in my good doer who loves her feed is eating it slower and slower and starting to leave bits.


----------



## Noodlebug (10 September 2011)

Someone at our yard fed this and her horse never tucked in to it with any great relish. Quite often refused to it in the summer and she had to add Happy Hoof for hin to finish it! Two other people changed onto it but quickley stopped as their horses wouldn't eat it eventually.


----------



## MadBlackLab (10 September 2011)

I think its like any feed it may work on some horses and not others. 
I use it on my 17yr old 16.3hh TB and he loves it, He' put on weight and condition and it allows him to graze. i wouldn't go back but thats mine and my horses view


----------



## Noodlebug (10 September 2011)

It certainly looks like a good idea. I am looking for something to replace Equilibra as they have added hemp oil and I think my boy is allergic to it. I like the tigar oats as you can feed a little or as much as you like and their feed is not covered in mollasses. The red nuts sound interesting! I think the people at our yard just had the Luci brick and some addiditive.


----------



## 4x4 (10 September 2011)

Not sure they make a brick...sure it wasn't LeBrick?


----------



## MadBlackLab (10 September 2011)

Its a Lucie Brix


----------

